# Am I an INTJ or a really introverted ENTJ????



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> You're probably a Te-dom but I dunno where you're getting this information from about ENTJs generating ideas and possibilities. That's much more ENTP.


What information about generating ideas and possibilities?


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Einstein said:


> What information about generating ideas and possibilities?


That's my job! :crazy:


----------

